# Neues Banshee Prime, Komponenten (ggf. Aufbauthread)



## ellogi (22. Dezember 2020)

Guten Abend,

nachdem diese Weihnachtsferien ja wenig Ablenkung bieten, möchte ich mein Winterprojekt angehen. Aufbau eines Banshee Primes. Nach Ankündigung der neuen Ghost Riot Reihe hatte ich kurzfristig mit einem Trail Full Party geliebäugelt. Die online genannten Lieferzeiten (Juli/August 21) sind mir aber zu spät und den von meinem lokalen Fahrradhändler genannten Zeiten (März/April 21) traue ich, insb. nach dem erneuten Lockdown nicht.

Also zurück zu Banshee. Ich denke, die beiden Räder sind sich nicht so unähnlich. Lang und moderne Geometrie. Langer Hinterbau, Alu, Fahrwerk mit ca. 140 mm und komponentenseitig mit Coil-Dämpfer und Shimano Fahrwerk.

Mein Streckenprofil besteht zu 90 %  aus Hometrails, meist flowig, S1-S2, gelegentlich S3, Streckenlängen um 30 - 40 km, 500 - 1200 hm, die ich hoch angemessen zügig fahren möchte, runter kann es gerne richtig krachen. Seltener treibt es mich in die Alpen, dort dann auch ab und an mal 1000 hm mit dem Bike auf der Schulter hoch (das Gewicht ...) und technisch schwierige Passagen runter. Für den Bikepark leihe ich mir die Räder vor Ort. Lange habe ich zwischen dem Phantom, welches sicher auch gut passt, und dem Prime geschwankt und mich schlussendlich für letzteres entschieden.

Von einem 2015er Radon Slide Carbon 160 X01 XL kommend und bei 187 cm, 89 cm, fällt mir die Wahl der passenden Größe schwer. Bernhard empfiehlt mir XL,  ich tendiere im Moment eher zu L mit etwas längerem Vorbau (50 mm).

Da ich mein Vorheriges Bike komplett verkauft habe, beginnt mein Projekt quasi bei Null. Die geplanten Komponenten findet ihr unten. In Summe, schon eher klassisch-funktionell. Tuningmöglichkeiten sehe ich bei der Kurbel (RaceFace Turbine) und dem Antrieb (SRAM X01).

Bis auf das Thema mit der Größe bin ich mir insb. Beim Dämpfer unsicher, wie die untere Buchse aussieht? Nehme ich open end eye oder Trunnion oben wie unten? Hinweise zum Aufbau aber immer gerne. Irgendeine wichtige Komponente vergessen?


KomponenteHerstellerModellDetailRahmenBansheePrimeXL29.12.20: Nach Feedback everyday26 und forum auf XLSteuersatzIntegriertGabelManitouMezzer Pro29 ", 150 mmDämpfermrphazzard coilTrunnion 185 x 5529.12.20: feedback forum -> Wechsel auf mrpFedermrp450185 x 55, linearDämpferbuchseSchaltwerkShimanoRD M9100Shadow plus long cagekönnte nicht wiederstehenSchalthebelShimanoSL-M9100I Spec EV29.12.20: feedback forum und Verfügbarkeit -> Upgrade von xtKurbelRace Faceturbine175 mm, booat29.12.20: Wechsel von xt. Lag rum, etwas leichterKettenblatRace FaceNarrow-Wide Kettenblatt - Shimano, 32Innenlagerwheels manufacturingSchrägkugellager - BSA-68/73-3029.12. 20: passend zur KurbelBremseMaguraMT7HC3 Griffe. Magura Matchmaker24.1. AngepasstBremsscheibe vorneTrickstuffDächle-Disc HD6-Loch 203Bremsscheibe hintenTrickstuffDächle-Disc HD6-Loch 180AdapterMagura QM41 und QM44LäufräderNewmensl a. 30 29 "FADE110 x 15mm Boost / 148 x 12mm Boost / black / incl. Tubeless StripsReifen vornContinentalDer Baron2.4 Projekt ProTection Apex 29"Reifen hintenContinentalTrail king2.4 ProTection Apex 29x2.4" FoldingVorbau77designzone piece stem30 mm, raw24.1. AngepasstLenker77designzHandle Bar Carbon 3527,5 Rise24.1. AngepasstSattelWTBVolt Medium 1.2 AngepasstSattelstützeBikeYokeDivine31.6, 160 mm1.2 Angepasst 

Ich frage mich, ob für so ein Bike eine, sicher nicht super ausführliche, Dokumentation interessant ist. Dann kann ich mich mal bemühen, ein paar Fotos zu schießen, falls es los geht.


----------



## gimpel (22. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimpel (22. Dezember 2020)

Klingt insgesamt doch ziemlich gut...


----------



## Stompy (22. Dezember 2020)

Klingt doch gut. Gibt es einen speziellen Grund für den Stahlfederdämpfer? Wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt das erste was mir zu "meist flowig", "hoch angemessen zügig fahren" und "1000 hm mit dem Bike auf der Schulter " einfällt. Reifen sind wie immer persönliche Vorliebe und vom Gelände abhängig.


----------



## Statusgruen (23. Dezember 2020)

ellogi schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> nachdem diese Weihnachtsferien ja wenig Ablenkung bieten, möchte ich mein Winterprojekt angehen. Aufbau eines Banshee Primes. Nach Ankündigung der neuen Ghost Riot Reihe hatte ich kurzfristig mit einem Trail Full Party geliebäugelt. Die online genannten Lieferzeiten (Juli/August 21) sind mir aber zu spät und den von meinem lokalen Fahrradhändler genannten Zeiten (März/April 21) traue ich, insb. nach dem erneuten Lockdown nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich denke, du liegst mit deiner Größe zwischen L und XL und kannst je nach Vorliebe beides fahren.


----------



## ellogi (23. Dezember 2020)

Stompy schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut. Gibt es einen speziellen Grund für den Stahlfederdämpfer? Wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt das erste was mir zu "meist flowig", "hoch angemessen zügig fahren" und "1000 hm mit dem Bike auf der Schulter " einfällt. Reifen sind wie immer persönliche Vorliebe und vom Gelände abhängig.


Stahlfedern, weil ich es eben mal probieren möchte. Tatsächlich eine der ersten Rahmenbedingungen, die für mich fix waren. Ansprechverhalten, kein ständiges Prüfen und Anpassen des Drucks. Mehrgewicht ist für Tragepassagen und lange Anstiege noch ok, denke ich. Mit der Mezzer IRT sollte sie ganz schön harmonieren.


----------



## DaniT (23. Dezember 2020)

Hi, hab interesse an Deinem Aufbau ;-)
Unten ist’s bei dem Rad eh so eng, oben trunnion unten Dämpfer mit Auge, wenn Du mich fragst.
Warum magst Du eine 140er Gabel verbauen und keine 150er?
Sattel hängt bisschen davon ab, was Du fahren magst gerne mal etwas Gerümpel, modern: sqlab 60X, eher klassisch: sdg BelAir, mal anschauen.
Mehr Touren und lange auf dem Sattel, da mochte ich den Fabric Scoop in shallow Ausführung.
Beim LRS meintest Du sicher 29“ und nicht 650b, oder?!
Was ich immer schon upgegraded habe war der Trigger auf XTR, aber auch nur wenn‘s den irgendwo im Angebot gibt...
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
DaniT


----------



## DaniT (23. Dezember 2020)

Achso, würde dem Bernhard da schon bei der Größe vertrauen...aber vielleicht kannst Du ja mal bei ihm beide Größen back to back fahren....
Gewicht ist ja schon ein Thema, wenn man sein Rad 1000hm tragen will buw. wenn man so ein Tier ist, ist’s dann auch schon woeder wurscht 🤪 Wenn Du ernsthaft mal auf ne Sram X0 gehen wollen würdest, würde ich gleich auf Sram aufbauen, geht ja dabei mittlerweile auch um die Freilaufstandards. So kann man dann auch nach und nach auf die nächst höhere Nummer gehen. Bei XT würde ich dann halt auf XTR nach und nach upgraden.
Nur noch mal als Gedanken.
Du kannst Deine Reifen auch noch mal z.B. mit der Reifen Kombi von Kenda Hellkat ATC und Regolith GTC in 2,4“ gewichtstechnisch challengen.


----------



## ellogi (23. Dezember 2020)

DaniT schrieb:


> Hi, hab interesse an Deinem Aufbau ;-)
> Unten ist’s bei dem Rad eh so eng, oben trunnion unten Dämpfer mit Auge, wenn Du mich fragst.
> Warum magst Du eine 140er Gabel verbauen und keine 150er?
> Sattel hängt bisschen davon ab, was Du fahren magst gerne mal etwas Gerümpel, modern: sqlab 60X, eher klassisch: sdg BelAir, mal anschauen.
> ...


Dämpfer richtig rum ist schon klar. Unten bietet CC eben zwei Varianten an. Wenn ich es richtig lese trunnion (???) und open end eye. Ich meine, bin mit aber nicht sicher, dass ich letzteres mit der passenden Buchse nehmen muss. 

Ob 140 oder 150 mm ist erstmal nicht kriegsentscheidend. Würde beides ausprobieren, da ja schnell umgebaut.

Zum Sattel habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Mein Hintern hat sich über die Jahrzehnte auf die langen Dinger von Selle italia eingesessen. Vielleicht mal was Neues, danke für die Tips.

Xtr upgrade wird vsl. Aus liefertechnischen Gründen eh notwendig sein.



DaniT schrieb:


> Achso, würde dem Bernhard da schon bei der Größe vertrauen...aber vielleicht kannst Du ja mal bei ihm beide Größen back to back fahren....
> Gewicht ist ja schon ein Thema, wenn man sein Rad 1000hm tragen will buw. wenn man so ein Tier ist, ist’s dann auch schon woeder wurscht 🤪 Wenn Du ernsthaft mal auf ne Sram X0 gehen wollen würdest, würde ich gleich auf Sram aufbauen, geht ja dabei mittlerweile auch um die Freilaufstandards. So kann man dann auch nach und nach auf die nächst höhere Nummer gehen. Bei XT würde ich dann halt auf XTR nach und nach upgraden.
> Nur noch mal als Gedanken.
> Du kannst Deine Reifen auch noch mal z.B. mit der Reifen Kombi von Kenda Hellkat ATC und Regolith GTC in 2,4“ gewichtstechnisch challengen.


Habe da vollstes Vertrauen in Bernhard. Bei meiner Größe ist es eben vermutlich Geschmackssache. Nicht ganz einfach, weil ich es einerseits gerne sehr schnell laufen lasse (in meiner peer group aus Familienvätern, ehem leistungssportlern etc. meist sehr vorne, strava Vergleich habe ich nicht), andererseits aber zwecks Wendigkeit auch nicht vollintegriert im bike sitzen möchte.

Bin kein Tier, aber zäh vermutlich. Also so Eselmässig vielleicht. Hm... Also doch ein Tier, interessanter Gedanke.

Sram bin ich die letzten Jahre gefahren und nicht unzufrieden. Wechsel auf shimano auch hier eher  aus Interesse und damit man fit im Kopf bleibt. So ähnlich wie man ab und an auch mal mit der linken Hand die Zähne putzen soll. Habe ich gehört...

Reifen gucke ich mir mal an. Hier bin ich doch eher konservativ und kaufe gerne das, was ich eh kenne.


----------



## Stompy (23. Dezember 2020)

ellogi schrieb:


> Reifen gucke ich mir mal an. Hier bin ich doch eher konservativ und kaufe gerne das, was ich eh kenne.


Ist ja auch sinnvoll, es gibt inzwischen so viele gute Reifen dass man leicht Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten bekommen kann. 
Falls es dich trotzdem juckt was neues auszuprobieren empfiehlt sich ein Blick in die neueren Teile der Enduro Reifen und Conti Reifen Sammelthreads im Laufradforum.


----------



## ellogi (23. Dezember 2020)

Stompy schrieb:


> Ist ja auch sinnvoll, es gibt inzwischen so viele gute Reifen dass man leicht Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten bekommen kann.
> Falls es dich trotzdem juckt was neues auszuprobieren empfiehlt sich ein Blick in die neueren Teile der Enduro Reifen und Conti Reifen Sammelthreads im Laufradforum.


Guter Vorschlag, da gucke ich mal rein.

Was anderes: dee cane creek dämpfer ist eher eine Hassliebe. Wenn der mrp nicht so sackschwer wäre, würde ich bestimmt wechseln. Gibt es da draußen noch andere (bezahlbare) Alternativen?

Edit: mrp Gewicht wird häufig mit Feder angegeben. Nicht wie ich täuschen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leidermeier (23. Dezember 2020)

Wirkliches schnäppchen is der CC ja auch nicht mit ner leichten Feder. 
Ich hab jetzt nur schnell die gewichte bei bike24 verglichen aber viel ist zwischen dem cc und dem mrp nicht an gewichtsunterschied


----------



## Tobiwan (23. Dezember 2020)

Also wenn du ein Prime beim Bernhard kaufst dann wären Stahlfederdämofer von MRP oder ext eine Alternative...


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (23. Dezember 2020)

Kann auch einen Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil empfehlen. Fahre einen 2018er mit M/M Tune, wiegt 400g mehr als der Dpx2 und die Performance ist meiner Meinung nach Top, dem Dpx2 deutlich überlegen.


----------



## gimpel (23. Dezember 2020)

leidermeier schrieb:


> Wirkliches schnäppchen is der CC ja auch nicht mit ner leichten Feder.
> Ich hab jetzt nur schnell die gewichte bei bike24 verglichen aber viel ist zwischen dem cc und dem mrp nicht an gewichtsunterschied


Das sehe ich auch so... der Hazzard wird gewichtsmäßig halt häufig mit Feder angegeben...


----------



## ellogi (23. Dezember 2020)

gimpel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so... der Hazzard wird gewichtsmäßig halt häufig mit Feder angegeben...


Tatsache! Dann gibt es tatsächlich fast keinen Grund mehr für die CC. Mit einer 450er Feder kann ich vermutlich auf HSR Verstellung verzichten. Wie wird das aber bei deutlich leichteren oder schwereren federn gemacht? Shimstack anpassen für rebound? 

Bei der Gabel bleibe ich aber gedanklich bei der Manitou. Die finde ich schon ziemlich scharf.


----------



## gimpel (23. Dezember 2020)

Zum MRP Hazzard und seine Einstellungen inkl. Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich selber noch auf ihn warte (in Verbindung mit dem Prime V3)...
Aber vielleicht hilft dir dieser Artikel ein wenig:








						Short Shock Shootout
					

The Backstory This idea was born from the desire to make my short-travel trail bike feel as close to a DH rig as possible. The trickle-down of race parts off the ski hill and onto local trail netwo…




					thestartgate.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergab-Bernie (24. Dezember 2020)

Spannend!
Das Größenproblem kann ich gut nachvollziehen habe fast identische Maße . Technische Anstiege und Abfahrten ist kurz besser. Treten und ballern lang.
Bernhard empfiehlt mir auch XL. Durch die steilen Sitzwinkel wird die Sitzposition kurz, trotz größerem Radstand. Laut bike-stats ~40..50mm von V2 zu V3.
Fahre ein Rune V2 XL (Radstand ~1200). Das Rune V3 L (Radstand ~1240mm) kam mir (zu)kurz vor. 

Denke beide Größen sind ok. Aber trotzdem Probefahren wenn möglich.


----------



## ellogi (24. Dezember 2020)

gimpel schrieb:


> Zum MRP Hazzard und seine Einstellungen inkl. Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich selber noch auf ihn warte (in Verbindung mit dem Prime V3)...
> Aber vielleicht hilft dir dieser Artikel ein wenig:
> 
> 
> ...


liest sich ziemlich nach einem no fuzz dämpfer. Eine Verstellung für HSR UND LSR gleichzeitig und wohl ganz gute vorabstimmung. Also ziemlich andere Philosophie als der Cane Creek (und auch sie Manitou Mezzer).

Weißt du, ob die Hazzard passend zum Rahmen getuned wird? Von Bernhard oder gleich von MRP?


----------



## gimpel (24. Dezember 2020)

ellogi schrieb:


> liest sich ziemlich nach einem no fuzz dämpfer. Eine Verstellung für HSR UND LSR gleichzeitig und wohl ganz gute vorabstimmung. Also ziemlich andere Philosophie als der Cane Creek (und auch sie Manitou Mezzer).
> 
> Weißt du, ob die Hazzard passend zum Rahmen getuned wird? Von Bernhard oder gleich von MRP?



Puh... keine Ahnung, ob Bernhard da eine Modifikation vornimmt... denke eher nicht, aber um sicherzugehen müsstest du ihn fragen...
Ich habe ihm meine Eckdaten geben (Gewicht, Einsatzzweck bzw. Anforderungen) und er hat mich umgehend und ausführlich hinsichtlich Rahmen und Dämpfer beraten... von daher denke ich, dass alles gut zusammenpassen wird...

Ansonsten ist MRP nach meiner Erfahrung sehr nett und hilfsbereit, wenn Fragen hat bzw. Hilfe braucht (als ich Fragen zu meine Stage-Gabel hatte, habe ich innerhalb von 24h von dem Noah diverse Tuning/Einstelltipps sowie diverse Servicevideos von insg. 1,5-2h Dauer gekriegt...


----------



## mike79 (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaub ein XL sollte gut passen. Banshees sind nicht grad riesig "geschnitten" und mit genanntem Sitzwinkel sicher auf der kurzen Seite 

Sonst klingt das ganze nach nem feinem Projekt, viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## ellogi (24. Dezember 2020)

Oh mensch. Dass ich so absolut unentschlossen bei der Größe bin, wurmt mich ziemlich.

Probefahren in Landshut ist gerade eher schlecht. Gibt es zufällig jemanden im Raum Würzburg, der ein Prime oder Phantom im l oder XL fährt?


----------



## ellogi (29. Dezember 2020)

Fyi: nach Feedback aus dem forum und weiterer Recherche habe ich mal die Teileliste aktualisiert.

Antrieb und Federgabel sind bereits bestellt. Mit Bernhard bin ich in Kontakt. Es geht los. 

Edit: Preise aktualisiert. Herzinfarkt.


----------



## frischensbub (30. Dezember 2020)

Da meld ich mich auch Mal zu Wort. Schönes Rad und Projekt! Ich bau auch gerade ein Prime von Bernhard auf, auch mit der Mezzer vorne dran. Mein Aufbau wird mehr aus SLX Komponenten bestehen, bis auf die Kassette. Bei mir wird's Shimano wegen gleichmäßigerer Abstufung und den zwei Gängen auf einmal. Ich bin 1,85 groß und hab auch XL genommen. Ich hab das V2 von meinem Bruder gefahren in XL und fand es Klasse. Das Norco Optic wird ab 1,83 m mit ähnlichen Maßen in XL empfohlen. Ich denke das passt. Das L kommt mir zu klein vor mit den steilen Winkeln.


----------



## ellogi (7. Januar 2021)

Tach, Post! Gleich mit fünf Paketen stand die nette Frau von DHL heute vor der Tür. Eigentlich zuerst mit vier Paketen und eine Stunde später nochmal mit einem, das sie wohl übersehen hatte. Egal, das letzte war eh eine Fehllieferung, die freundlichen von R2 haben meine Stornomail wohl zu spät gelesen hatten. Ein Trinkgeld später und die Pakete gleich ausgepackt und alle waren glücklich.





Sehr hübsch, was da vor mir liegt. Blöd nur, dass die beiden wichtigsten Teile neben dem Rahmen, Laufräder und Federgabel noch nicht dabei sind. Bis auf Sattelstütze und Sattelstütze einbauen, kann man ja gar nicht so richtig viel tun.

Zeit, also die Sauna anzuwerfen und über die wichtigen und weniger wichtigen Dinge nachzudenken.




Eher wichtig: dem Paket lagen 6 Nm und 12Nm Schrauben für die Schwinge bei. Nur eine wird richtig sein. Verwendung für die zweite habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Die Frage wird mir Bernhard bestimmt schnell beantworten. 
Update: 6 Nm ist ein Ersatzteil. Für den Dämpfer werden die beiden 12 Nm Schrauben gebraucht. Ergibt irgendwie auch Sinn. 

Nach dem ersten Schreck, Rahmen und Zubehör waren in eine Phantom Large Kiste verpackt, stelle ich fest, dass alles sehr sehr sehr ordentlich verpackt ist, meine Jungs hatten viel Spaß an den ca. 4 m Luftpolsterfolie. Zudem hat Bernhard viele nützliche Kleinteile mit dazu gepackt, Kram eben, den man sonst vergisst und nochmal nachordern müsste: Ventile Aheadkappen, tubeless Kit...



Weniger wichtig ist wohl die Frage nach dem Schaltwerk. XT vs. Xtr, 95 Euro vs 175 Euro. Leicht vs. Etwas leichter. Gutes Finish vs. Noch besseres finish. Funktion wahrscheinlich identisch. Denke, darüber muss ich einfach noch einmal schlafen und dann wird eines wieder verschickt.




Eigentlich dachte ich, den Rahmen mit bunten Anbauteilen etwas aufzuhübschen. Aber nee, dem Prime steht schwarz/raw einfach besser.





Mit 79 g wirklich leicht und edel, aber auch ziemlich langweilig. Ich denke, der Vorbau wandert in die Kleinanzeigen oder den Bikemarkt. Dafür kommt vielleicht ein schickes Teil von 77designz ran.

Soviel zum aktuellen Stand. Jetzt gibt's Kaffee und dann ab in die Sauna. Irgendwie muss man sich die Zeit ja vertreiben...


----------



## BigMounty (7. Januar 2021)

Magst Du den Rahmen mal wiegen (komplett mit, oder ohne Dämpfer)?
Jetzt ist ja noch Zeit - so vor dem Aufbau.
Bin schon gespannt auch das Endergebniss. Tolles Bike.


----------



## DaniT (7. Januar 2021)

Hi,
ach schönes Rad...
Ich würde einzelne bunte Teile nicht komplett verwerfen...
Kann das Rad auch optisch etwas auflockern.
Den 77 Designz Vorbau empfinde ich auch als wirklich gelungen, er ist es dann doch nicht geworden weil ich keinen 35mm Lenker habe.
Für 31,8mm empfinde ich den Intend als einzige Option.
Würde da dann auch eher auf die Enduro Variante mit 50mm gehen.
Grüße und viel Spaß beim weiteren Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ellogi (7. Januar 2021)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Magst Du den Rahmen mal wiegen (komplett mit, oder ohne Dämpfer)?
> Jetzt ist ja noch Zeit - so vor dem Aufbau.
> Bin schon gespannt auch das Endergebniss. Tolles Bike.


Sorry zu spät. Kann nur noch den Rahmen mit Dämpfer wiegen. Nur wie? Mal gucken, ob ich den morgen auf meine Küchenwaage bekomme. Dämpfer ohne Feder würde ja auf der vorherigen Seite schon gepostet. Die feder selbst ist die 450 lbs Variante von Ext. Da sollte sich das Gewicht doch finden lassen? Feder scheint am unteren Teller etwas Spiel zu haben und wirklich viel vorspannen kann ich auch nicht. Vielleicht noch 5 mm. Dafür passt die Farbe optisch fast perfekt zum Rahmen. Hm...


----------



## ellogi (7. Januar 2021)

DaniT schrieb:


> Hi,
> ach schönes Rad...
> Ich würde einzelne bunte Teile nicht komplett verwerfen...
> Kann das Rad auch optisch etwas auflockern.
> ...


Hm du hast recht. Dann muss ich ja gleich den Lenker mit los werden. 149 Euro für den Intend FR (mehr wird mir zu lang) finde ich schon viel. Dann eher Lenker und Vorbau tauschen. Aber Mist, der 77designz Lenker ist natürlich gerade nicht lieferbar.


----------



## DaniT (7. Januar 2021)

Absolut, ist Intend eine Nummer und das mit den Nettopreisen nervt on Top...
Aber macht sicher was her an dem Rad.
Ich ringe auch noch mit mir.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Januar 2021)

ellogi schrieb:


> Stahlfedern, weil ich es eben mal probieren möchte. Tatsächlich eine der ersten Rahmenbedingungen, die für mich fix waren. Ansprechverhalten, kein ständiges Prüfen und Anpassen des Drucks. Mehrgewicht ist für Tragepassagen und lange Anstiege noch ok, denke ich. Mit der Mezzer IRT sollte sie ganz schön harmonieren.


Wenn du die Mezzer nimmst, kannst du dir beim Dämpfer aber auch gleich die Pumperei antun. Die Mezzer ist bzgl Setup sicher die Oberliga. Mir wäre das zu blöd....


----------



## ellogi (8. Januar 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wenn du die Mezzer nimmst, kannst du dir beim Dämpfer aber auch gleich die Pumperei antun. Die Mezzer ist bzgl Setup sicher die Oberliga. Mir wäre das zu blöd....


 Vielleicht ist die Pumperei auch der unwichtiger Grund. 

Ganz ehrlich, mal alle paar Tage kurz oben und unten den Luftdruck prüfen sollte doch machbar sein. Einmal den tune gefunden gibt es doch keinen Grund, immer wieder am Setup rum zu spielen. Es sei denn, man hat Lust darauf. 

Am Ende steht und fällt es mit einer vernünftigen Pumpe mit präzisen Manometer. Auch wen die sks usp vom Enduro Magazin ziemlich abgewatscht wurde, sollte doch zumindest die Präzision passen.


----------



## Stompy (8. Januar 2021)

ellogi schrieb:


> Am Ende steht und fällt es mit einer vernünftigen Pumpe mit präzisen Manometer. Auch wen die sks usp vom Enduro Magazin ziemlich abgewatscht wurde, sollte doch zumindest die Präzision passen.


Für die heutigen Gabeln mit mehreren großen Luftkammern würde ich nur noch digitale Pumpen verwenden. Hab das Spiel bei meiner Ribbon durch. 
Das Manometer ist sicher präzise genug, aber unsere Augen können die mechanische Skala bei den niedrigen Drücken nicht präzise genug ablesen. Ob man da jetzt 64 oder 68 psi liest liegt mehr am Blickwinkel und Lichteinfall als am Druck in der Gabel.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Januar 2021)

ellogi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Pumperei auch der unwichtiger Grund.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, mal alle paar Tage kurz oben und unten den Luftdruck prüfen sollte doch machbar sein. Einmal den tune gefunden gibt es doch keinen Grund, immer wieder am Setup rum zu spielen. Es sei denn, man hat Lust darauf.
> 
> Am Ende steht und fällt es mit einer vernünftigen Pumpe mit präzisen Manometer. Auch wen die sks usp vom Enduro Magazin ziemlich abgewatscht wurde, sollte doch zumindest die Präzision passen.


Ich meine nicht nur die beiden Luftkammern. In Summe sind es doch einige Parameter, die man bei der Mezzer berücksichtigen muss und die sich auch gegenseitig beeinflussen. Für mich wäre das nix auch wenn sie bestimmt eine top Gabel ist. Ich hätte ständig das Gefühl, dass ich nicht mit idealem Setup unterwegs bin. Und wenn ich dann nach Wochen endlich mein Setup gefunden habe, braucht sie schon ein Service oder es hat statt 10 Grad 30 oder statt 25 wieder 0 usw _ggg_ mir sind solche Gabeln mittlerweile zu blöd _gg_ aber sie ist sicher top!


----------



## ellogi (24. Januar 2021)

Hm... Wenn man noch auf ein paar Teile wartet, kommt man nur auf dumme Gedanken. Beim Magura Mt7 mit HC3 Angebot im Schnäppchen Thread müsste ich zuschlagen. Zum Glück waren die XT bremsen noch unmontiert in der Kiste. 

Ein paar weitere kleinere Anpassung siehe obige Tabelle.


----------



## ellogi (24. Januar 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht nur die beiden Luftkammern. In Summe sind es doch einige Parameter, die man bei der Mezzer berücksichtigen muss und die sich auch gegenseitig beeinflussen. Für mich wäre das nix auch wenn sie bestimmt eine top Gabel ist. Ich hätte ständig das Gefühl, dass ich nicht mit idealem Setup unterwegs bin. Und wenn ich dann nach Wochen endlich mein Setup gefunden habe, braucht sie schon ein Service oder es hat statt 10 Grad 30 oder statt 25 wieder 0 usw _ggg_ mir sind solche Gabeln mittlerweile zu blöd _gg_ aber sie ist sicher top!


Naja werde ich sehen. Compression und Rebound Dreher haben andere jetzt auch. Wie oben geschrieben kann man sich auch zu Tode tunen. Bin da eher auf der entspannten Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (29. Januar 2021)

Das wird aber ein schöner Faden  
Ich bin coil im Spitfire v3 gefahren und es war ein Fest. Bodenlos. Einfach klasse. Die Mezzer ist optisch ein Traum.


----------



## DaniT (30. Januar 2021)

Achso, zwei Sachen fallen mir auf....
Ich empfinde den Reach des Rades als recht kurz und empfinde die Sitzposition als ein bisschen zu aufrecht...
Evtl. den Virbau doch eine Nummer länger mal erwegen?!
Dann finde ich mittlerweile etwas dezent Farbe hier und da doch besser.,.
Die KCNC Schelle mit titan silberner Schraube könnte was haben.
Bin weiter gespannt 🤩


----------



## ellogi (30. Januar 2021)

DaniT schrieb:


> Achso, zwei Sachen fallen mir auf....
> Ich empfinde den Reach des Rades als recht kurz und empfinde die Sitzposition als ein bisschen zu aufrecht...
> Evtl. den Virbau doch eine Nummer länger mal erwegen?!
> Dann finde ich mittlerweile etwas dezent Farbe hier und da doch besser.,.
> ...


Okok bin schon dabei, Farbe zu entfernen. 

Reach sollte fein so sein wie er ist. Etwas anger als bei meinem vorherigen Rad, Oberrohr etwa gleich. Stack 2 cm höher.


----------



## Homer4 (30. Januar 2021)

Das sieht richtig gut aus. Warum hast du dich für den Hazzard entschieden, reine Neugierde?
Dämpfer mal ohne Feder durchgefedert, ob alles passt?


----------



## ellogi (31. Januar 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Das sieht richtig gut aus. Warum hast du dich für den Hazzard entschieden, reine Neugierde?
> Dämpfer mal ohne Feder durchgefedert, ob alles passt?


Auf den hazzard kam ich auf Empfehlung hier im Forum und natürlich von Bernhard. Noch bin ich ihn nicht gefahren. Rahmen hängt gerade ohne dämpfer im Ständer, da teste ich ihn mal durch.

Etwas unglücklich ist die Position der Rebound Schraube unten auf der Rückseite. Mit einem Winkelsechskantdreher kommt man zwar auch bei eingebauten Rad hin, ist aber eben etwas kompliziert gelöst. Von der Funktion her bin mir sicher, dass der dämpfer eine macht ist. Das Ding ist echt wertig und echt stabil gebaut.

Noch eine Erkenntnis mag interessant sein: die Devine Stütze mit 185 ist im Phantom wohl komplett absenkbar. Im Prime fehlen aufgrund der etwas anderen Umlenkerposition 2 cm. Genau diese zwei Zentimeter ist mir (187 cm, 89 cm) die Sattelstütze jetzt zu hoch. Zum Glück kann man die divine recht gut traveln. Die 160er wäre aber die besser Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Homer4 (31. Januar 2021)

ellogi schrieb:


> Etwas unglücklich ist die Position der Rebound Schraube unten auf der Rückseite.


Ich fahre auch Coil im Titan mit der vermutlich fast gleichen Position der Rebound Schraube und ja, sehr widerborstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ellogi (27. Februar 2021)

Erratum: Nachdem ich nun sowohl die 160er als auch die 185er bikeyoke gefahren bin, muss ich meine obige Aussage korrigieren. Die 185er Stütze passt und ist ziemlich genau 3,5 cm ausgezogen. Habe sie nicht komplett rein gesteckt, nach unten sollten aber noch 1,5 bis 2 cm Luft sein.


----------



## Squealer (21. März 2021)

Habe auch ein neues Prime V3 und habe Probleme mit der internen Zugführung. Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Tipp wie man die Züge ent-klappert? 
Hintergrund ist, dass bei mir auf einer Seite die kleine M3 Schraube der zweiteiligen Zugentlastung flöten gegangen ist und ich sie durch eine neue Schraube ersetzen musste. Seit dem "Umbau" klappern die Züge intern. Eigentlich kann man da ja nichts einstellen oder enger zurren etc. aber vielleicht gibts ja doch einen Kniff, den ich bisher übersehen habe.


----------



## ellogi (21. März 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Habe auch ein neues Prime V3 und habe Probleme mit der internen Zugführung. Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Tipp wie man die Züge ent-klappert?
> Hintergrund ist, dass bei mir auf einer Seite die kleine M3 Schraube der zweiteiligen Zugentlastung flöten gegangen ist und ich sie durch eine neue Schraube ersetzen musste. Seit dem "Umbau" klappern die Züge intern. Eigentlich kann man da ja nichts einstellen oder enger zurren etc. aber vielleicht gibts ja doch einen Kniff, den ich bisher übersehen habe.


https://77-store.com/en/Anti-Rattle-Tube/1000047 und fertig ist der Lack.

Habe ich sogar hinten In die Kettenstrebe rein getüdelt.


----------



## DaniT (21. März 2021)

Die von 77 gefällt mir auch sehr gut von der Preis/Leistung her, Capgo geht auch, aber das andere Zeug finde ich besser.


----------



## Squealer (22. März 2021)

Das wäre dann eher was wenn man die Leitungen neu verlegen muss oder? Im fertig verdrahteten Zustand bekommt man die ja nicht drüber?


----------



## DaniT (22. März 2021)

Joa, hängt ein bisschen von Deiner Motivation ab ;-)


----------



## leidermeier (22. März 2021)

Also so rein theoretisch könnte man die Schaumstoffdinger auch der Länge nach schlitzen dann über den Zug und wieder alle paar cm zukleben od nen kleinen Kabelbinder drum machen.
Spart bei der bremse das entlüften und ne neue Olive, an der Schaltung is die Hülle vermutlich schneller raus (muss ja ned ganz raus) und wieder rein gezogen


----------



## michlbike (27. März 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eher was wenn man die Leitungen neu verlegen muss oder? Im fertig verdrahteten Zustand bekommt man die ja nicht drüber?


Mir war das erneute Verlegen der Züge auch zu blöd ... ich habe einfach kleine Kabelbinder genommen um die Züge im Rahmen etwas zu straffen ... muss man ab und zu wieder nachziehen, aber das schlimmste ist damit weg ...


----------

